# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  jorge blass

## mago pablete

Hola alguien a ido a ver a Jorge Blass al teatro marquina de madrid con la actuacion de "IMPOSIBLE"
Para mi uno de los mejores magos del mundo actualmente
Vosotros que opinais
Un saludo :D

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Yo personalmente opino que Jorge Blass es una machine, y lo demuestra en su programa cada semana!!! Pero tambien opino que el apelativo "uno de los mejores magos del mundo actualmente" es un poco exajerado.

Un saludo.

----------


## mago pablete

jejej.Si bueno es un poco exagerado eso de el mejor mago del mundo actualmente.
Perobueno yo conozco a unos pocos magos y sin duda para mi lo es, pero cada uon tiene su opinion

----------


## halexx

Si, yo lo fui a ver, me regalaron la entrada para reyes jejeje , xdd


Y estaba mu xulito , me gustó


saludosssssssss

----------


## javimental

¿el mejor mago del mundo?..........entonces Mag Lary, Areson, James Garibo, Ribersson, Yunke, J. Mayoral........que son ¿del universo?

----------


## Elmagojose

hay muchos magos a cada persona le gustura uno ami si me gusta como muchos otros pero para mi no es el mejor del mundo ni nada es un mago que es muy bueno ya esta. como muchos otros, en lo que izo de la levitacion la cago un poco no creeis.

----------


## BITTOR

Pues yo estoy viendo que en España tenemos a unos magazos de la leche; la verdad es que es una suerte que te guste la magia y que en tu pais halla tantos profesionales de los que aprender. Para mi el gran descubrimiento de este año a sido Mago Migue; me encanta pero no solo a nivel de tecnica sino tambien a nivel de showman; me lo pase como un niño viendole en nada x aqui.

----------


## javimental

Jorge Blass, como Migue...de la misma escuela.
No se puede discutir la calidad técnica del Mago Migue, ahora decir que es un Showman, eso son palabras mayores, por lo menos las pocas veces que lo he visto, me defraudó, tanto en directo, como en TV.
Quizás tuve mala suerte.

----------


## ARENA

Yo fui a ver un sabado el espectaculo de  Jorge Blass y el Domingo el de Figuairedo les puedo decir que el 100% de las personas que fuimos el sabado y el domingo comentaron que el de Figuairedo era muchisimo mejor que el de Jorge Blass y es que Figuairedo hace reir a la gente, Jorge Blass trata de imitar las maneras de David Copperfield, solo que Copperdield tiene carisma y Jorge Blass no.De hecho mucha gente comento que Jorge Blass era un poco creido.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Yo fui a ver un sabado el espectaculo de  Jorge Blass y el Domingo el de Figuairedo les puedo decir que el 100% de las personas que fuimos el sabado y el domingo comentaron que el de Figuairedo era muchisimo mejor que el de Jorge Blass y es que Figuairedo hace reir a la gente, Jorge Blass trata de imitar las maneras de David Copperfield, solo que Copperdield tiene carisma y Jorge Blass no.De hecho mucha gente comento que Jorge Blass era un poco creido.


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## luisDeLuis

mdiazrub, no se porqué abres tanto los ojos. Me da la sensación de que no has visto a Alberto actuar frente a tí, es un David Williamson español, con una técnica que te caes. Lo que ocurre con Jorge Blas, a mi modesto parecer, es que está subido al carro de la televisión y cualquier cosa que haga está magnificada; pero se le intuye a kilómetros.

Saludoss.

----------


## superberis

A mi  me gusta Jorge Blass y no seré yo quien lo critique como mago porque no le llego ni a la suela de los zapatos. Lo que si que estoy de acuerdo con luisDeluis es que Jorge no tiene la soltura de otros grandes magos en el escenario. Yo siempre que le veo tengo la sensación de que no es natural. Tal vez sea sólo una perspectiva mia, pero a mi no me gusta su forma de presentar ni narrar los juegos, aunque tecnicamente es muy probable que los haga perfectos.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Los ojos abiertos eran por la frase de Arena "Copperdield tiene carisma y Jorge Blass no". Me ha resultado impactante y sentenciadora la frase para el foro.

A mi Jorge Blass me parece peor que algunos y mejor que muchos. 

En definitiva os digo que yo no soy el megaseguidor de Jorge, pero tambien os digo que si un mago es español, tiene el 60% ganado conmigo.

¿Porque?

Pues porque no sabemos el tesoro que tenemos con los magos que hay y ha habido en este pais. Y me incluyo en el "no sabemos" porque en un post antiguo puse a caldo una actuacióin del afamado Blake.

Un saludo.

----------


## superberis

Yo no creo que porque el mago sea español se le deba dar un plus que a un extranjero no se le da. Para mi si un mago es bueno y me gusta, digo que es bueno y no me fijo de dónde procede. Estoy de acuerdo contigo mdiazrub en que en España hay unos magos del copón, pero los valoro porque son buenos, no porque sean españoles.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

superberis, cuando he dicho "si un mago es español, tiene el 60% ganado conmigo" no me refiero a que vaya a ser mejor mago por ser español (mejor torero quizas!  :Lol: ), sino a que por ser español voy a pasar por alto errores o voy a hacer por cuidar su reputación más que si no lo fuera.

Al fin y al cabo yo creo que tenemos una opinión muy muy parecida en general, lo digo para que nadie crea que estamos aqui entablando discusiones. :·)

 :Wink:

----------


## superberis

No, no, no, que conste que yo no estoy entablando ninguna discusión, sino simplemente hablando un poco de magia. Ahora, después de tu último post me queda más clara tu postura. Estoy de acuerdo en que yo siempre voy a tratar de cuidar la reputación de un mago español más que la de otro, simplemente por el hecho de que me queda más cercano. Aunque lo de pasar por alto errores... Errores son errores, en un mago español, belga o chino. Otra cosa es que si yo te veo a ti haciendo magia un día y veo algún error, jamás me pondré a criticarte de manera brutal (estilo a las críticas que hacemos a David Blaine   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ), sino que comentaré las cosas en otro tono simplemente porque me resultas más cercano y posiblemente quiera protegerte más que a otro que no me toca en nada.

Saludos

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Que bonito llegar al entendimiento...

 :D  :D  :D 

Un abrazo.

----------


## mago pablete

pues para mi de momento el mejor Jorge Blass.
Claro sin quitar de enmedio a Juan Tamariz  8-)

----------


## ARENA

> En definitiva os digo que yo no soy el megaseguidor de Jorge, pero tambien os digo que si un mago es español, tiene el 60% ganado conmigo.


Sin comentarios...

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Arena, sin comentarios a esta frase en concreto, o bien a la explicación que luego hice para que no sonara tan xenofobo :Confused: 

 :roll:

----------


## ARENA

No suena xenofobo en ningun momento , digo sin comentarios porque me parece curioso que en el foro podemos criticar a David Blaine , Copperfield etc. pero si se habla mal de Jorge Blass, Jandro etc. salta mas de uno en su defensa.No hay duda de que en España hay muy buenos magos pero de ahi a que por ser españoles ya ganan el 60 % ? Si el mismo dia se presenta en Madrid Copperfield y Jorge Blass ? 60 % seguro que vas a ir a apoyar a Jorge Blass no ?

(Ojo que contigo siempre hay buen rollo, me estoy vengando de la serie de  :shock: que me pusiste a mi jejeje)

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Arena,

¿Crees que por ser del Real Madrid (no quiero iniciar con este alegato un hilo eterno en el foro), prefiero que gane al barcelona, AUN JUGANDO PEOR :Confused: 

¿Eso crees?

Pues has acertado, y tambien es extrapolable al caso Copperfield VS Blass!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Contigo siempre hay y siempre habrá buen rollo y muchos  :shock: .

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pues a mi me importa un bledo de dónde es un mago siempre que sea bueno.- Si es español me produce, si queréis, más orgullo pero no por ser español tiene nada ganado.

Y coincido con que Alberto transmite más diversión (quizá no es el término adecuado, pero lo entendéis seguro)  que Jorge. Técnicamente no los comparo. Pero al verlos, digamos que con Alberto sonrío más.

----------


## ignoto

También hay que tener en cuenta que un mago español puede tener amigos que escriban en este foro y Copperfield, como mucho, admiradores.

P.D. Jandro es un buen amigo mio. El que avisa no es traidor.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> P.D. Jandro es un buen amigo mio. El que avisa no es traidor.


Efectivamente: Es avisador.

P.D. Pues mira, Jandro me gusta. Me suelo reir con él. Me gustan sus gestos, su mímica...

----------


## superberis

Hombre, lo mismo que defiendo que para criticar a un mago me da lo mismo su procedencia, también opino que aunque alguien tenga amigos en el foro eso no significa que no pueda ser criticado, ¿no? Siempre y cuando no se le falte al respeto. A mí personalmente Jandro no me gusta, pero no creo que porque sea amigo tuyo no lo pueda decir, ¿no? No me acaba de enganchar su magia.

P.D. Ignoto, espero no tener un par de hombres esperándome a la salida del trabajo   :D  :D  :D

----------


## ignoto

¿Un par?
Una docena.

Hombre, era broma. Jandro es el primero que se lo tomaría con buen humor. Es lo mejor que tiene, su calidad como persona.

Personalmente, lo considero mas acertado sobre un escenario que en magia de cerca. A mi me gusta mas su magia que la de Jorge Blass, pero es que tengo debilidad por la magia cómica.

----------


## nakis667

Jeje, ya veo que en lo que respecta a los magos hay opiniones para todos los gustos.Yo no voy a decir nada de los que no me gustan, solo diré que me encanta Tamariz y Bill Malone, y es porque son un descojone de risa los dos.Yo no me fijo en si son mejores o peores técnicamente, solo si me hacen pasar un buen rato, y estos dos , junto con otros como williamson me encantan, porque son un descojone.Por ejemplo, Oz-Pearlman es a mi forma de ver buenísimo técnicamente ( de lo mejorcito que te puedes encontrar ), pero no me hace reir, y me gusta ver sus juegos, pero prefiero ver a otros , aunque el juego sea más sencillo.Yo soy de los que piensa que la magia es para los espectadores, no para los magos, es decir, tienes que impresionar a los espectadores , no a los magos que te están viendo, y que seguro que conocen todas las técnicas que realizas.Pero bueno, es mi opinión. 
Un saludo.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Oz-Pearlman es a mi forma de ver buenísimo técnicamente ( de lo mejorcito que te puedes encontrar )


Uffff!!! 

Mi recomendación es que veas algun que otro video mas de magia, porque OZ es la punta de un iceberg tremendamente grande, vamos que hay mil millones de magos mejores técnicamente.

Un saludo.

----------


## curioso

Ayer entrevistaron a Jorge en un programa de la televisión regional aragonesa que presenta Luis Larrodera (el último presentador del 1 2 3).
Tenía un look más descuidado que en nadaxaqui y resultó bastante distendida y entretenida. 
Entre los juegos que hizo, convirtió un billete de 5E en uno de 50E y luego éste en uno de 500E. Para los profanos, bastante impactante. 
Explicó cómo el objeto de la magia ha ido cambiando un poco para adaptarse a los deseos del público. Es decir, en principio, la gente deseaba ver aparecer comida (palomas, conejos) ahora lo que desea es dinero (no tan escueto como lo cuento, claro). 
También dijo que lo que requiere un truco para ser bueno es que sea imposible. Y que él cuando ve a Tamariz, por ejemplo, todavía puede sentir esa sensación, a pesar de ser mago. 
A la hora de hacer un juego, dio el consejo de acordarse del efecto que causó la primera vez que se vio.
También hizo algún juego de cartas.
En fin, la pillé empezada, pero estuvo muy bien.

Ciao

----------


## ramonu

> opino que el apelativo "uno de los mejores magos del mundo actualmente" es un poco exajerado.


100% de acuerdo.
Tampoco es tan fascinante como para decir eso... Es bueno pero con moderación...

----------


## Sabrina

Sinceramente, creo que jorge blass tiene un gran talento, que p ara nada debe ser despreciado.

Por supuesto que existen muchos y grandes magos, pero jorge blass, para mi, merece un gran aplauso como mago, no sólo por su técnica (que no es lo único que hace a un mago ser un gran mago) sino por su carisma y la magia que transmite, y quienes digan lo contrario me parece que les queda mucho por aprender y practicar.

Con todos mis respetos.

----------


## ricard21

Lo que mas me gusta de Jorge Blas , es su gran variedad de repertorio (manipulacion, aros chinos, magia de cerca, etc,) no se estanca en un tipo de magia en concreto y siempre renovandose, es una cosa que el cuida mucho, teniendo en cuenta que es uno de los magos que  mas sale en tv.
 Un autentico todo terreno de la magia actual.

----------


## QUINÁK

ALGUIEN ME DIRIA CUAL ES EL PROGRMA DE BLASS??Y EN QUE CANAL Y LA HORA

----------


## CharlyAstt

Esta todos los sábados en "Nada x Aqui" a las 21:30 h en cuatro, durante 13 semanas

----------


## Ella

> Esta todos los sábados en "Nada x Aqui" a las 21:30 h en cuatro, durante 13 semanas


lo etan pasando de nuevo? no habia terminado? http://www.vayatele.com/2006/06/15-n...a-este-sab.php
y aqui dicen que hasta septiembre no empiezan de nuevo: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...4690&start=285

(hace mucho que no veo la tv)

----------


## CharlyAstt

Yo entre a la web oficial y decia ese hs, solo lo busque por la pregunta de 
ricard21 pero por lo que decis me parece que la web esta desactualizada

----------


## guimebe

hoy (sábado) a las 21.30 ponen un documental del "mundo del turf".
parece interesante... pero me parece que no tiene nada que ver con nadaxaqui

un saludo :D

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Nada X Aquí vuelve el 30 de setiembre.

----------

